# electric outlets in Aires etc - sharing electric connectors?



## stevegos (Jun 23, 2013)

Hi

Have only been to France the once with our mh and only seen the ceeform type 16a outlets on the aires. But understand you sometimes see the normal domestic european mains sockets as well.

I read someone else say they carry an electrical adaptor / splitter so where there is limited outlets you can share the outlet with someone else (current capacity allowing).

But which is worth getting if at all? What are people's recommendations?

Such as this one - http://www.soundlightuk.com/shop/products/Blue-16A-3-Contact-High-Current-Splitter.html

Or this - http://cpc.farnell.com/1/1/51216-european-ext-lead-4-gang-3m-black-pl03866-pro-elec.html

I wouldn't necessarily buy from these companies, they were just the first ones found when looking.

All help greatly appreciated.

Steve


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

We carry one and have used it on aires - at times the French penchant for splitters is like an electricians nightmare with splitter into splitter with the odd extension lead and four way splitter thrown in for good measure.....

and interestingly the power has usually stayed on - in fact I cannot recall it ever cutting off on an aire.....

The only one that I would consider is your first;

http://www.soundlightuk.com/shop/products/Blue-16A-3-Contact-High-Current-Splitter.html

certainly NOT your second as the weatherproofing is non-existent.

BUT that second one is what they often produce to use (they are cheaper in IKEA in France at about €1.50 for the same thing.......)

We also carry an adaptor from the normal household 2 pin plug to the IEE Blue 16a socket "just in case" and that has been used often.... They are available from commercial accessory shops in the UK and France.

Carry one, you may never need it but "better to have one and never need it, than to need it and never have it"

Dave


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

I wouldn't fancy using one, god knows what you would be getting at the end of the line! What happens when Madame wants to run her hair drier? 

I saw the 3 way splitters on sale at premier MHs yesterday, didn't notice the price.


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

I have seen some weird and wonderful electrical connections on the French aires,splitters into more splitters and sometimes long reels of lighting cable used to supply vans(with most of the cable still coiled on the drum 8O)

Interestingly and slightly puzzling,I have not witnessed many supply problems at alll :? 

It is reassuring to have a decent solar array and large capacity leisure battery to achieve electrical independence. :wink:


----------



## rotorywing (Jul 19, 2010)

This type on connector is handy, the other person can plug into the back of your connector. I don't think its available in UK 
http://www.conrad.com/ce/en/product/612539/SIROX-CEE-caravan-angle-coupler-Blue--IP44

Martin


----------



## kimbo4x4 (Jun 29, 2008)

Who needs an adapter. 
Staying at Iles de Papes, Avignon last year. One evening we spotted an enterprising Italian Camper who had run an extension lead 100 meters + through several pitches across the bbq area and in through shower block window. Plugged into a shaver socket !! 8) Simples.


----------



## 91502 (May 1, 2005)

Hi all

What sort of supply are you talking about on aires?
We have used dozens of aires all over France and have only ever seen the electric hook up's on the borne that give you power for a set period of time for a token.
Are you talking about a permanent 24hr supply, if so how often do you find them?

James


----------



## Morphology (Jul 23, 2010)

JP: they certainly do exist. Honfleur, for example, includes EHU for the price of the aire, though there are only a few hookup points.

You can just see it on Google streetview - water on one side, and note all the electric cables on the other.

EDIT: Wah! I'd intended to post a link to streetview, but the new 'improved' Google maps seems to have lost the link icon?? I've attached a screen grab instead.


I've seen people nonchalantly un-plug other people's vans to plug themselves in.

We also stayed on Honfleur aire once when the fair was in town, and the electrics were a sight to behold.

Personally I've never bothered with EHU on aires, though I probably ought to carry one of those 16A adapters, just in case.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

James
They are around, but scarce! I know Honfleur has hooks ups on bollards, and the wires spreading out across the concrete / Tarmac can get a bit like spaghetti!


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

rotorywing said:


> This type on connector is handy, the other person can plug into the back of your connector. I don't think its available in UK
> http://www.conrad.com/ce/en/product/612539/SIROX-CEE-caravan-angle-coupler-Blue--IP44
> 
> Martin


A few days from Germany
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/360507842522?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## 91502 (May 1, 2005)

Thanks for the info, we have stayed at Honfleur but I never noticed or maybe I just thought it was one of the 1 hour EHU's to charge your batteries.
We have only ever once needed to find a EHU while touring France after spending a whole week on one aire which is very unusual for us. 
We usually find that touring keeps the batteries topped up, the one time we did run low we just spent the night on a site.
I will keep my eyes open form now on.

James


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Yes, on aires I can't really be bothered about hook-ups. Similarly on sites, if it's included I will use it, but I rarely stay long enough to deplete the batteries.


----------



## Christine600 (Jan 20, 2011)

Wouldn't a problem with plugging into a french christmas tree of splitters be that the 240V you expect would be lowered quite a bit? How will our electroblocks and fridge motors handle that?

I remember at my grandmas place before they upgraded the landlines that both her TV and deep freezer had to be replaced because too low voltage had destroyed them.


----------

